

Quantitative Analysis of the Full Bitcoin Transaction Graph - timf
http://eprint.iacr.org/2012/584

======
andrewcooke
so what happened in november 2010?

related article [http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2012/10/78-percent-of-
bit...](http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2012/10/78-percent-of-bitcoin-
currency-stashed-under-digital-mattress-study-finds/)

